# Monitor lizard enclosure builds!



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to build 4 8x4's for my lizards. I want to know if they will need all the height or can i use 2 foot for soil for my argus and blackthroat monitors which i plan to get soon? How would I put big enough water dishes that are easy to clean for my water and nile monitor! Also would like to build a 6x3x6h viv for my blue tailed monitor. Is it harder building doors for arboreal vivs? If so how would I go about making the issue easier? What is the best way to heat and light these. Was thinking of a tubular heating system for ambient and nighttime temps with a few tube uv's and a couple spotlights for basking! Would this work and or be ok? Whats the best material to build with? Whats the best way to seal these vivs? How would I go about building these? Has anyone got any build pics to guide me? How much would one estimate these vivs to cost roughly in terms of equipment as well as parts? And how long does it take you guys to build them? Thanks for help ideas or any idvice please respond thank you again :2thumb:

P.S These will not be all of their final cages just want something a bit long term!


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i use 18mm plywood on my vivs and 6mm toughened glass, have a look at my website for some ideas.


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

i built my 8x3x3 vivs by building a frame from 2x2" timber then 9mm ply boarding for the skin the timber was all sealed with yacht varnish and all sealed with aquarium sealent once constructed.
for heating i use tube heaters on a pulse stat with a 160w solar glow combined uv/heat for basking area and a shelf to box the tube heater in with a uv tube above the shelf.
the doors are 6mm toughened glass built into doors.
i too have a nile and a water monitor and will be building another 2 of these vivs soon and as for the pool im thinking of either a pond liner with an external filter or a tiled swimming pool with a plug plumbed in the bottom for easy draining/cleaning.
heres a pic of my bosc viv just after i finished, he now has more rocks and branches.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool setups guys thanks for your replys... Will the yatch varnish withstand high humidity? Also how long do you reckon the 8x4's will last the water and nile even tho they still juvee!?


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Also without electricals how much are these cages costing and how long do hey last before falling apart so to speak!?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I built an 8x4x4 for an argus monitor out of 18mm osb. I used ceramic (natural stone) tiles & tiled up the sides 18 inches, then filled with a ton & a half of play sand & top soil. I bought a small preformed pond which i put inside the enclosure, some large rocks and a few large logs/branches the height of the enclosure, (they love to climb if given the opportunity).


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

i got my glass for free, so the wood and screws, varnish etc cost around £100 i think.
mines been running for nearly a year now and is holding up well to the humidity etc, has no signs of ageing yet.
as for the nile and water, its hard to say. my water is a little small for his age, around 3 foot and nearly two years old, he's in a 6x3x3 atm but ill be building his 8x4x4 that should last him for a while.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys! :2thumb:


----------

